# Cape sundew



## cnycharles (May 16, 2017)

A month plus ago Stephen/Assassin posted that he had some extra Cape Sundew that he was looking to sell or share. I had been looking for some various sundews and my pinguicula was not catching any fungus gnats so I contacted him. He only charged for shipping so I donated to the slippertalk fund. 

It did arrive in immaculate condition but the leaves now look messy or damaged if you don't look closely. But, it isn't anything that is wrong, it is doing it's job vacuuming near space of so many gnats that the leaves look wrinkly and dirty. There must be 100 + gnats trapped on the leaves! That and now a flower spike has emerged and it looks like flower buds are opening



















Where a bug has landed on a leaf, the plant reacts by somewhat curling the leaf around the bug. Leaves look ripply now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanmark (May 16, 2017)

That's fantastic!


----------



## abax (May 16, 2017)

The plant is doing its job and it looks fine. I love sundews
and I can't wait to see the flowers open.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2017)

very interesting, thanks.


----------



## naoki (May 20, 2017)

Nice! When there were lots of fungus gnats, I also put one in the grow tent, and it caught a lot of gnats, and it went through explosive growth.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2017)

Very interesting.


----------



## eOrchids (May 23, 2017)

naoki said:


> Nice! When there were lots of fungus gnats, I also put one in the grow tent, and it caught a lot of gnats, and it went through explosive growth.



This can be seen in Venus Flytrap as well. The prey provides a short burst of the energy for growth.

Awesome capensis. One of my favorite Drosera species.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2017)

My venus flytrap is just maturing new season growth; i fed it two two indian mealworm moths


----------

